# IELTS 27th April Result



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Is there any one who gave their exam on 27th April and got their result ???
I am not able to see my result, gave it through British Council.

Anyone with the same problem !!!


Regards,
Karan


----------



## yshin (May 10, 2013)

kmann said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is there any one who gave their exam on 27th April and got their result ???
> I am not able to see my result, gave it through British Council.
> ...


I did my IELTS on the same day but with IDP. I have no problem viewing the provisional result online. Try to give your test center a call.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

yshin said:


> I did my IELTS on the same day but with IDP. I have no problem viewing the provisional result online. Try to give your test center a call.


Yes , called Test Centre,they said result will be available after 1 PM :fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

kmann said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is there any one who gave their exam on 27th April and got their result ???
> I am not able to see my result, gave it through British Council.
> ...


goto - results.ielts.org and look for your result. They have been there since yesterday night  Best of luck.


----------



## yshin (May 10, 2013)

kmann said:


> Yes , called Test Centre,they said result will be available after 1 PM :fingerscrossed:


Good luck to you!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

yshin said:


> I did my IELTS on the same day but with IDP. I have no problem viewing the provisional result online. Try to give your test center a call.


results.ielts.org go there look for your results.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

noobrex said:


> goto - results.ielts.org and look for your result. They have been there since yesterday night  Best of luck.


Hmm.... checked there as well same result "No IELTS result found"  May be they dont show BC result.....thanks for your wishes though 

I guess u gave ur exam as well on 27th.....how was ur result ???? Lucky dis time


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Just got my result.............Disappointed with the result again....Fallshort by .5 again in writing

Listening:	8.5
Reading:	8.0
Writing:	6.5
Speaking:	7.5

Overall:	7.5

I guess luck is not with me........feeling frustrated.....dnt know how many times I have to give IELTS


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

*TRF number*

Any way to get TRF number so that I can submit my EOI ? BritishCouncil is not willing to share that face to face. reults.ielts.org does not show my results. I don't want to loose time waiting for the hard copy to arrive in another 2 - 3 days.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

frodo12 said:


> Any way to get TRF number so that I can submit my EOI ? BritishCouncil is not willing to share that face to face. reults.ielts.org does not show my results. I don't want to loose time waiting for the hard copy to arrive in another 2 - 3 days.


You have to wait for your hard copy buddy.......no other way to get TRF number


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Test Date: 27th April 2013. Got my results, gave exam in UK. I need 6.0 above to qualify for visa. 

Listening: 7.5
Reading: 6.5
Writing: 7.0
Speaking: 7.5
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Overall: 7.0


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

I got my results and I'm too sad , I need 7 in each section

L: 7, R: 5.5, W: 6.5, S: 7

Any advise regarding the Reading part .. This is the 2nd time with the same result 5.5 on Reading


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Same problem with me.. scored an overall 7.5 but lost in writing with .5.. Needed 7 in all sections.. not sure what to do now


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Manjyot said:


> Same problem with me.. scored an overall 7.5 but lost in writing with .5.. Needed 7 in all sections.. not sure what to do now


Go for re evaluation buddy......may b you get lucky 
I am also filing for re-evaluation in coming week


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Heba Elkordy said:


> I got my results and I'm too sad , I need 7 in each section
> 
> L: 7, R: 5.5, W: 6.5, S: 7
> 
> Any advise regarding the Reading part .. This is the 2nd time with the same result 5.5 on Reading


Concenration is the key in reading......Try to do some mock practice tests or if possible take coaching for ielts........Also, go thru this link dcielts dot com , its really very useful.Numbers of tips are provided on the site for all of the test sections.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Test Date: 27th April 2013. Got my results, gave exam in UK. I need 6.0 above to qualify for visa.
> 
> Listening: 7.5
> Reading: 6.5
> ...


cngratzzz......i needed 7 in each


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

kmann said:


> Go for re evaluation buddy......may b you get lucky
> I am also filing for re-evaluation in coming week



But that would take another 8 weeks n next exam date is on 22nd June..
Trying to find out if 7 is mandatory for business analyst under subclass 189.
If yes then I might consider writing it again


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Manjyot said:


> But that would take another 8 weeks n next exam date is on 22nd June..
> Trying to find out if 7 is mandatory for business analyst under subclass 189.
> If yes then I might consider writing it again


I am afraid to tell you that occupation ceiling for Business Analysts for this yeas has already been reached...So you have to wait till 1st july in order to reset occupation ceilings.....you can go for reevaluation if you want


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes actually I am planning for next cycle which will start on 1st july..


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Manjyot said:


> Yes actually I am planning for next cycle which will start on 1st july..


All d best with that


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

*IELTS TRF Number*

Since a few of you have either received a TRF number already or have prior experience with possessing one, can you please validate what I have found in another post elsewhere in this forum (courtesy superm) :

_Its 18 digit, it seem to be made up of various other parameters, count in bracket shows the length of parameter:
Year(2) country(2, India = IN) candidate number(6) last name first 3 chars(3) first name initial (1) center code (3) papertype(1, g= General, a = academic)

For example, if following are your details:

Year= 12
country, India = IN
candidate number(6)=099999
last name first 3 chars(3) Tendulkar = TEN
first name initial (1) Sachin = S
center code (3) = 001
papertype(1, g= General, a = academic) = G
Then TRF# for this example would be 12IN099999TENS001G_


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

Manjyot said:


> Same problem with me.. scored an overall 7.5 but lost in writing with .5.. Needed 7 in all sections.. not sure what to do now


Me too fell short by 0.5 in writing part


----------



## amar31282 (May 13, 2013)

*IELTS Seems cheating*

Hi I got my IELTS score today

L: 6.5
S: 6.5
W: 5.5
R: 7.5

I need 6 in each missed writing by .5 but to me it looks strange because i have given IELTS 3 years back and i got 7.0 in writing at that time. Also I think the writing part was good enough this time also to get 6.5 atleast. 

To me it seems that BC now knows that people are applying for Canada immigration and they need 6 each so they are just giving .5 less in one area so that we don't qualify and give the test again and again and they make money.

Anyways I am going to fill enquiry on results also and retest also..
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## charles913 (Jul 12, 2013)

for those who wanted to know how to check your IELTS results online, visit IELTS Exams Tips: How to Check Your IELTS Results Online - IDP and British Council


----------



## batool100 (Jan 6, 2014)

Well I wanted to know when i was recieved letter with the IELTS result.the hardcopy takes more than 3 weeks
But
you can check the result online.


----------



## batool100 (Jan 6, 2014)

finally find something informtive about IELTS IELTS - Pakistani Education


----------

